

The future of CAD and 3D printing will arm citizens - xkcdfanboy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmZAaxYwhOo

======
lifeguard
People will be sad when they realize the barrels are not rifled. That means
these are plastic zip guns.

~~~
xkcdfanboy
It's not hard to add a rifling to the model is it? It seems like they are
prototyping, testing, and incrementing designs.

~~~
lifeguard
It is impossible to add rifling to a plastic barrel that has metal projectiles
fired through it at the speed of sound.

These are muskets.

